

I created an OS web based soap lye calculator and soap making community - mcnaz
http://soapee.com

======
mcnaz
ReactJS based application UI source code: [https://github.com/nazar/soapee-
ui](https://github.com/nazar/soapee-ui)

Express based API server source code: [https://github.com/nazar/soapee-
api](https://github.com/nazar/soapee-api)

